# REALLY QUICK PHONE UPGRADE COMPARISON NEEDED!!! Orange Monte Carlo v HTC Wildfire (OR SF)S?



## sheothebudworths (Aug 24, 2011)

HTC Wildfire S, Orange SF, or Orange Monte Carlo?!?

I was _going_ to go for the Monte Carlo but the SALESMAN  talked me into the Wildfire...mistake?!? Need to call back TONIGHT ideally if so!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 24, 2011)

Ah actually...maybe he was right...  

FUCKING PHONES!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2011)

get a monte carlo so you have the phone you want and you have the phone the salesman talked you into getting.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 24, 2011)

AHA!  I SEEEEEEEE! 
DOUBLE BLUFF! 

He yawned while he was talking to me  although we did have a funny convo about white phones being the preserve of the _younger_ ladies...and he told me he'd seen a girl in The High Street the other day with a white phone that was smeared in ORANGE all over the front.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 24, 2011)

Wildfire NO.

Wildfire S, nice phone, small but well built.

I am planning on getting a monte carlo as i want the giant sexy screen


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 24, 2011)

WAT Bob?!?  It IS a Wildfire S! (So that's ok, yeah?   )
And yeah a MUCH bigger screen eh....although (as the bloke pointed out, tbf) I don't currently use my phone for browsing etc (although I MIGHT NOW....only got a 500mb allowance though...is that realistic for prob the odd bit of browsing on the bus etc?  Bloke reckoned 50-60 hours of *general* browsing...and I forgot to ask how much the charges shoot up if you go over that  ) so he thought it was maybe more suitable for my requirements (might be the *solid build* you mentioned, tbh  )....buuuut, anything else in favour, especially?


----------



## madamv (Aug 24, 2011)

Nothing useful to add but I empathise with the stress of upgrading 

I love my HTC Desire


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 24, 2011)

The Monte Carlos is a better phone than the Wildfire S in terms of processor, RAM, resolution, screen size, battery capacity. There's no contest.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 24, 2011)

@madam v


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 24, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> The Monte Carlos is a better phone than the Wildfire S in terms of processor, RAM, resolution, screen size, battery capacity. There's no contest.



OH NO!!!! 
So really, REALLY just BETTER ALL ROUND?!?  
Oh fucking hell....I can barely be arsed to get back on the phone!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 24, 2011)

Is the Monte Carlos the same as the Monte Carlo, btw? 

Urgh - phone time.*

*Although - will lots of other people turn up and LOUDLY DISAGREE with you now, cliche?!?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 24, 2011)

I should've done this thread EARLIER, tbf.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 24, 2011)

And maybe, after all's said and done, *I* want the GIANT SEXY SCREEN, too (even if I DO just text).....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 24, 2011)

Btw cliche - HE told me it was FASTER than the Monte Carlo - BUT he also seemed to be fairly unaware of the MC's existence, too....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 24, 2011)

Uuuuhhhhhh....they're both free on my contract, btw, if that makes any difference...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 24, 2011)

Ah well office is shut from 10pm till 8am so nowt doing till morning anyway (by which time it'll probably be too late to stop the original delivery,although I've got 14 days to send it back blah, blah, blah.....) *sigh*


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2011)

Monte Carlo ftw.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 25, 2011)

It's a pretty straight forward choice:

The Wildfire S is a better built, higher quality phone but slower smaller etc.
The Monte Carlo is the size of a house and a bit more powerful. This will only really matter for games. Have you tried holding a Samsung Galaxy SII? They are enormous and the MC is a teeny bit bigger.

My other half has a Wildfire (bought around the same time as me) and it is a very nice phone and it's bulletproof. I have a San Francisco and i'm upgrading already after two hardware failures. You do pay for quality and sometimes you get your money's worth.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

I got a wildfire yesterday - just getting used to it - it's a lot quicker than my previous phone (HTC Magic) but I can't work out how to transfer previous android apps over -  or photos - not a disaster I still have the old phone and it isn't really worth selling that one on (£28 they told me at vodafone)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok - going on Bob's post I reckon I'll probably be ok with the Wildfire, which saves me having to phone back and piss about with returning it etc too...PHEW 
Cheers Bob  (and everyone else)!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 25, 2011)

And sorry for your troubles, marty......


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I got a wildfire yesterday - just getting used to it - it's a lot quicker than my previous phone (HTC Magic) but I can't work out how to transfer previous android apps over -  or photos - not a disaster I still have the old phone and it isn't really worth selling that one on (£28 they told me at vodafone)


If you've signed in with the same gmail account, just go into the app store and they should all be awaiting your downloading pleasure.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2011)

editor said:


> If you've signed in with the same gmail account, just go into the app store and they should all be awaiting your downloading pleasure.


I'll try again - didn't seem to work, it's no biggie, most of them were free apps anyway , i downloaded the ones I use the most - and the ones I didn't use that much, I don't really miss


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2011)

That is strange because I've had four Android phones and never had any problems installing my paid apps.


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 26, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I got a wildfire yesterday - just getting used to it - it's a lot quicker than my previous phone (HTC Magic) but I can't work out how to transfer previous android apps over -  or photos - not a disaster I still have the old phone and it isn't really worth selling that one on (£28 they told me at vodafone)


They will just appear once you log into your google account and sync with the Market.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not happy with this phone tbf - had it a couple of weeks - the phone memory is tiny - bought a SD card - but often can't d/l stuff because of the phone memory   sometimes the phone memory stops me from opening up apps - so I have to clear the cache, etc

it was supposed to be an upgrade from the HTC magic - but it doesn't seem as good - never had these issues with the magic - think I'm going to contact vodafone and see if I can swap it for something else

it won't sync with the market either

could be just a problem with the particular phone I guess


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm not happy with this phone tbf - had it a couple of weeks - the phone memory is tiny - bought a SD card - but often can't d/l stuff because of the phone memory  sometimes the phone memory stops me from opening up apps - so I have to clear the cache


Have you tried App2SD?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2011)

editor said:


> Have you tried App2SD?


I will, I'm guessing it is an App?


----------

